# 5 layer Vanilla Almond Mint



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I just did this 5 layer (plus 2 cocoa powder lines) Vanilla Almond Mint for the holidays. I'm not sure if it was worth all the trouble but it sure smells yummy


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really beautiful!!!! I did a 6 layer once (and only once). It looked really great, but about half of the bars broke apart at the pour lines. I guess I didn't pour fast enough, and the lower layers were already set & cooling. Yours looks really great, and your scent blend sounds oh so yummy!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've had that happen before too. Now I make each layer one at a time. That way the soap isn't setting up too much on the last layers. I was mopre worried about a break on the cocoa lines but It worked fine.

Next time I'll make some of the layers on a slant to add a little more interest to the lines.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Beautiful, looks good enough to be candy.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

looks yummy!!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful! I am trying deperately to *sniff* your picture. lol I did some Mint Chocolate Chip soap this year for Christmas. Love the way it makes the house smell.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Christy, That soap is outstandingly Beautiful!!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

How beautiful! And I bet it smells just wonderful


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

very beautiful soap.

I`ll never be this good:Bawling:.....lol


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Lovely!!! Do you wholesale your soaps? I am opening a shop in upstate NY with all handcrafted goods, I am looking for some goat's milk soap makers.
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Do you wholesale your soaps?


I sure do! You can PM me or contact me through my website for details. Thanks!
Christy


----------

